# The on going process; Life, shop and everything...



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

A firiend of mine asked for pictures. Those pictures he asked for I can't show because they exict only in my head. That I can show to you. Before and after. After what? Anyhow it's all about life isn't it. I mean like cleaning your shop or putting up you laundry or opening the hay bale. 
Why should I clean and organize (further c&o) number 4 when my new shop, #3 (thank's Dan) will be ready after 2 weeks? There is no sense in c&o the attic because there is so much stuff that actually should be placed in my shop, that will be ready after 2 weeks. I can't start c&o the porch witch is full of horse stuff because they are moving to "Esko2"/ #2 but there is no sense in c&o #2 because it is my shop that I'm using every day. I'm sure you anglo americans have a nice abbreviation to this kind of a mental state:laugh::laugh:

I feel like I'm on and on and on speaking about the new barn. Maby I am. 
Our neighbour got rid of he's old chickenhouse 5-6 yr's ago. It wasn't a big maby for 500 chick's only. I got the timber from it. It has been stacked on our yard since. We haven't used the timber because we have had a sign inside our skull: "make a new pihatto/barn" so we haven't used them. So the last 4-5 yr's we have had a plug/stopper/closure/bung/tap/spigot/cork/tampion that has forbid us from using the timber to anythin else. Now the barn is finished and in use and we are sort of "free". 
Can you see the picture, the whole picture?? 
(It's needless to say but we have done everything without external help. Well we had two ladders... And a mixer. Shure, Mr. Uski brought us sand but that dosn't make me a lier.)

#4 was ment to be my shop a year ago. It didn't work. Maby I got tired of all the thing's that 
m u s t b e d o n e... 

What next?
I/we transforme the old barn/pihatto (#3) to a shop. We/I move all the tool's and stuff from the attic, #2, #4 and from the porch to #3 when it is ready, hopfully after 2 weeks. We c&o and move horse stuff from porch to #2. Later depending of the winter we make a slab to #4 put a chimney and a stove and then me and my wife can go for a earned holliday:wub: (to #4) without the lunatic's.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Tiny said:


> What next?
> I/we transforme the old barn/pihatto (#3) to a shop. We/I move all the tool's and stuff from the attic, #2, #4 and from the porch to #3 when it is ready, hopfully after 2 weeks. We c&o and move horse stuff from porch to #2. Later depending of the winter we make a slab to #4 put a chimney and a stove and then me and my wife can go for a earned holliday:wub: (to #4) without the lunatic's.


Hi Esko, its good that you keep yorself busy all the time, wish i could have that big place and alot of timber

Good luck in your future endeavours!


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank's Obaid!
You know it can be to much! Anyway I have to say that it's not so that I have a screaming wife who complain's all the time why why why haven't you done this or that. It's just the opposite. We are making this together and she help's me in all possible way's even she has 4 night shift's in a row. 
Maby you someday have a place with lots of timber and you can make all the thing's you have planned. 

Do you have the prmit to send PM?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Esko; I know EXACTLY how you feel. I go to bed thinking "Ok, it's supposed to be raining tomorrow; I'll get the painting in the enste bathroom done!." I get up in the morning and it's a reasonably sunny day ie. it's not raining. Plan A gets dumped in favour of getting outside work done...but there's no plan B ready. Might as well go to the coffee shop and think about it... 
'Procrastination' probably spelled differently in Finnish but the problem is the same?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That will be a nice workspace when done Esko. A small wood heater will keep you very warm on cold days. Many of the trees I see what appear to be birch trees in the pictures. You must make lumber from some of them don't you? I have quite a bit of that lumber at my shop. It is a bit hard to work with but makes nice furniture that is very durable.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

You know Dan, Routerforums is my coffee shop...
Nice that I'm not alone in this mess.
You know Charles our yard is so windy that I won't take down these trees if I don't have to but birch is a very good and nice wood to do thing's of. Many of the kitchen utility's I'v made are made from it.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Strange as it may seem to some, you made perfect sense to me. Or, maybe we are both just a bit crazy. :no: Anyway, good fortune on getting the new shop going.


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Esko, i loved the grain in the benchtop in picture 10# where did you find that


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Tiny said:


> Thank's Obaid!
> *You know it can be to much! Anyway I have to say that it's not so that I have a screaming wife who complain's all the time why why why haven't you done this or that.* It's just the opposite. We are making this together and she help's me in all possible way's even she has 4 night shift's in a row.
> Maby you someday have a place with lots of timber and you can make all the thing's you have planned.
> 
> *Do you have the prmit to send PM?*


In that case, I must say you are one lucky human on earth to have a wife who supports you with the work you do:yes4:

Yes I can send PM now, courtesy of forum's admin


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank's Charles and Theo about your courage word's. A stow would be nice but as a Finn I'm a little nervous about dust, dry wood and fire. It's an explosive combination, wood dust and fire... We were thinking of Swedish oil filled electric wall mounted radiators.
I must see what my exelent coworker Finn-Eng-Finn dictionary says about 'Procrastination'.
Thank's Theo it always feel's good to hear or read that somebody in this universe understand's you and don't think that beeing crazy is somehow an unfortune.
My wife really is a wonder. She think's that it's better that I can make thing's I'm good at and what I love to do than running in the squirrel's wheel so to say. You got my meaning?
Hello Pete. The table isn't mine. It's my customer's table which i'm restoring. It's a famous Finnish Designer's art work. Copy paste -Tapio Wirkkala sohvapöytä- and you should find something. My customer is a collector so I think you got to put a suitecase of cash if you wan't that...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Tiny.... 
It would seem that you have your hands full with life, the shop and everything else. And you seem to have a GREAT attitude that will get you through all of these en devours. 

Life is good


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> Esko; I know EXACTLY how you feel. I go to bed thinking "Ok, it's supposed to be raining tomorrow; I'll get the painting in the enste bathroom done!." I get up in the morning and it's a reasonably sunny day ie. it's not raining. Plan A gets dumped in favour of getting outside work done...but there's no plan B ready. Might as well go to the coffee shop and think about it...
> 'Procrastination' probably spelled differently in Finnish but the problem is the same?


*L* isn't this the way its "supposed" to work? Thank goodness for coffee shops.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you for your kind word's Bill. I try my best but always it's not mush. The day goes in the coffee shop... or here...


----------

